# المحرك yf120



## dragon xp (26 فبراير 2011)

المحرك جنرال اليكتريك yf 120 احد المنافسين في برنامج المقاتلة التكتيكية المتقدمة الذي اخرج الاف 22 رابتور الى النور و كان منافسه هو محرك برات اند ويتني f 119 و الذي فاز المحرك مع طائرة لوكهييد مارتن yf-22 عامة هذا المحرك الخاص بالبرنامج من اهم خصائصه اقل عدد قطع ممكن 
دفع جاف عالي حوالي 100 كيلو نيوتن قادر على جعل الطائرة تطير بسرعة فوق صوتية بدون حارق لاحق
و هذا المحرك جنرال اليكتريك الذي خسر المنافسة يسمى بمحرك متعدد الدورة هذا هو الرابط للمحرك على الويكي ارجو من فطاحل المنتدى ان يشرحوا الفكرة الغريبة خلف هذا المحرك و ان امتلك احد مقاطع عرضية و طولية لتصميمه الداخلي اكون شاكرا له جدا 
انا عضو جديد و هذا اول موضوع لي ارجو ان تساعدوني :11:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Electric_YF120


----------



## dragon xp (27 فبراير 2011)

ما هذا 15 مشاهدة ولا حتى رد واحد غريبة هل يوجد فعلا مهندسين في هذا المنتدى يفقهون في المحركات فعلا ام لا 
يبدو انني لن استفيد من المنتدى بالمرة و قد اضعت وقتي بالفعل في منتدى كنت اظن انه سيساعدني :83::83::83:  :71::17:
if you want to do something right do it your self


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 فبراير 2011)

dragon xp قال:


> ما هذا 15 مشاهدة ولا حتى رد واحد غريبة هل يوجد فعلا مهندسين في هذا المنتدى يفقهون في المحركات فعلا ام لا
> يبدو انني لن استفيد من المنتدى بالمرة و قد اضعت وقتي بالفعل في منتدى كنت اظن انه سيساعدني :83::83::83:  :71::17:
> If you want to do something right do it your self


 

لا داعي للغضب اخي الكريم بالمنتدي مهندسين ذو خبرة عـــــــالية 

انتظر وسوف يقوم احد الاخوة بالرد عليك 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عمراياد (27 فبراير 2011)

http://www.geae.com/aboutgeae/presscenter/military/military_19960902b.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040722364/

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=16508



http://ko-kr.facebook.com/pages/General-Electric-YF120/133148253392221


----------



## عمراياد (27 فبراير 2011)

http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes-Aero-Engines/General-Electric-F120-United-States.html


----------



## dragon xp (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخ عمر على اللينكات 
و لكن اذا كنت تمتلك صور داخلية مقاطع للمحرك اكون شاكر ليك


----------

